# Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi: Deutscher Titel bekannt - Plural bestätigt



## Icetii (17. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi: Deutscher Titel bekannt - Plural bestätigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi: Deutscher Titel bekannt - Plural bestätigt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Februar 2017)

Hoffentlich dann mit etwas eigenständigerer Handlung. Rogue One hat gezeigt, was mit dem Stoff alles möglich ist.


----------



## Davki90 (17. Februar 2017)

Muss nichts heizen. Die deutschen Übersetzungen stimmen nie ganz. Schon bei "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter" und "Die Rache der Sith" waren im Plural, obwohl im Film dann nur einer gemeint war: "Luke Skywalker" resp. "Darth Wader". Aber egal, der Film wird bestimmt wieder irgendwie "cool".


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Februar 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Muss nichts heizen. Die deutschen Übersetzungen stimmen nie ganz. Schon bei "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter" und "Die Rache der Sith" waren im Plural, obwohl im Film dann nur einer gemeint war: "Luke Skywalker" resp. "Darth Wader". Aber egal, der Film wird bestimmt wieder irgendwie "cool".


Genau, Spanier, Portugiesen, Italiener und Franzosen haben sich dann von Deutschland anstecken lassen und haben alle den falschen Titel weil sie von der Mehrzahl sprechen.

 Und der Riesenkonzern Disney bei dem alles sehr genau geplant und gemacht wird lässt sowas natürlich dann auch durch.

Das glaubst du hoffentlich doch selbst nicht.

Davon abgesehen sind die anderen Titel auch nicht falsch:

 In Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter kehrt Anakin von der dunklen Seite ab dank Luke und wird wieder Jedi kurz vor seinem Tod, siehe den Machtgeist am Ende 

Und in Rache der Sith, wer ist das wohl der Anakin verführt und seine Ränke und Rache geschmiedet hat?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Februar 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter"



Über den kann man wirklich streiten, weil dort der französische Titel zum Beispiel in der Einzahl war.
Das ist diesmal anders, weil in allen bisher bekannten Sprachen von der Mehrzahl gebrauch gemacht wird.
Die Übersetzung war damals eh nicht wirklich korrekt, weil im Original ja nicht von Jedi-Knights die rede ist.



Davki90 schrieb:


> "Die Rache der Sith"



Immer zu zweit sie sind, ein Meister und ein Schüler.
Und von daher ist der Plural hier schon völlig richtig.
Mit Darth Sidious, Darth Tyranus und Darth Vader kommen ja genau genommen sogar drei Sith im Film vor.


----------



## Frullo (18. Februar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung war damals eh nicht wirklich korrekt, weil im Original ja nicht von Jedi-Knights die rede ist.



Das Problem im Deutschsprachigen bleibt auch ohne "Ritter" bestehen: Des oder Der?


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Februar 2017)

Jetzt müßte man nur noch wissen, wie der deutsche Titel denn zustandegekommen ist. Üblicherweise hat der Übersetzer bei Unklarheiten die Möglichkeit, den Autor direkt zu fragen. Hat also jemand bei Rian Johnson persönlich nachfragen können? Singular oder Plural -- eine Frage, die das Internet bewegt ... Aber es wäre ja schon mal ganz interessant zu erfahren, wie diese Übersetzung entsteht, denn allzuoft wird da ziemlich geschlampt.


----------

